# Duyuru > Gündem >  ''Deli Dumrul'' Tasarısı bu hafta meclise geliyor!

## bozok

*Dikkat vergi!*

*Güngör Mengi* 
*[email protected]* 
*12.05.2008* 


*“Deli Dumrul Tasarısı”* diye ünlenen vergi paketi bu hafta meclise geliyor.

Sivil toplum alarma geçmeli. üünkü bu tasarı, vergi almanın adabına arsızca meydan okuyor.

Belediyenin var olma sebebi hizmetler vardır hani; tasarı, emlak vergi değerlerini artırarak bu hizmetlerin faturasını vatandaşlara çıkarma olanağını bile belediyelere veriyor.

*Vatandaş evinin önüne park ettiği arabası için dahi harç ödemek zorunda kalacaktır.*

şehirlerde nefes almanın bile vergiye bağlanacağı düzen,* belediyeleri yeni rantlara kavuşturacağı için* AKP’ye çok cazip geliyor.

*şu anda cevabı aranan soru şudur:* Vergi yüzünden kaybedilecek oylar mı, yoksa genişleyen mali olanaklar sayesinde kazanılacak oylar mı daha baskın çıkacak?

*“ünümüzde yerel seçim var. İktidar sevimsiz olmak istemez”* diyenler emin olmasın.

*Eğer iktidar, varoşları avlayacak avantanın kaynağını bu vergilerle bulacağına kanaat getirirse seçim onu durdurmaz!*

----------

